# Rooster in nesting area?



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

Is it usual for the Rooster to check out the nest box? Today I was watching my chickens, they found that they like the pet carrier to nest in. One hen was in there sitting. saw her head pop out a lil a few times. Next thing she was outside and the rooster was in there, sitting? saw his head pop out a little before he exited and the hen went back in. Normally the Rooster doesn't go in any where and seemed strange.
Well all our animals seem strange.
The rooster tries to lead the hens away from hubby and they always want to follow him, specially shades, she will run blindly after hubby no matter where he goes. Yet the rooster follows me everywhere bringing the girls with him. With neither of us outside they just hang around when it is cold and wet always by the back door. Shades always asking to come inside (they never allowed in now fully outside birdies)
Chickadee (rooster) makes weird sounds when I hand feed him (only possible in the evenings when he allows us to handle him) but I think they are his really enjoying the special food treats he rarely gets. Like my parakeets seeds. Got a little off topic but it is what I do


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And that's why having a rooster around is so entertaining. We think that he's encouraging his girls to lay eggs and hatch peeps. He should have been doing some talking while in the nest.

He really doesn't care for your hubs. He's keeping his girls away from the competition. 

More than likely he's telling the girls what he's got and that it's awesome. What's fun is when they find something on the ground and go crazy calling the girls then when they get close, he eats it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Roosters are smarter than anyone thinks. I had a Delaware rooster stand over a hen while she was in the nest box. He was "cooing" to her encouraging her to lay an egg which she finally did. I'd put some 'crack' (scratch)on the ground and he'd call the girls to come and eat it by picking it up and dropping it on the ground. He made sure "his" hens ate it and he didnt eat any.
Hands down the best rooster I had was a Speckled Sussex, mean as a snake. He would absolutely go berserk if a predator were around, in particular hawks and snakes. I watched him twice fly at least 6 feet up in the air to attack a low flying hawk. All the hens had already run under the bushes after he sounded the alarm. I saw him jump on a good sized yellow rat snake and it quickly slithered off into the neighbors yard.
He attacked me often but never attacked my wife. I gave him away when I moved to Florida and I still miss him. Here's a pic of Dundee:
Shrub, it sounds like you've got a good rooster.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

Most of my roosters have always gone in nest boxes and other small areas talking and digging out a spot for the hen who is getting ready to lay.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Our rooster “Charlie Brown” was a golden Buff Orpington. Very docile around his humans, but protective of hid girls. He was always cooing and talking to them. He’d show them the nest and even get in it to encourage them to lay. He would always call them for treats.


----------



## Feathers and Friends (Nov 1, 2017)

My rooster will go in the nest boxes and call to the girls then he pops out. Kind of like he’s just checking it out. He’s never actually sat in there and stayed.


----------



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

When one of the hens is in there he will go and sit in the with his head popping out. he doesn't do that with the other hen tho


----------

